# Mini not connecting



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

I have my mini setup as MoCa. My bolt is wired Ethernet. My mini is not seeing my bolt. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mkstretch said:


> Anyone have any ideas?


Yes


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Yes


Idiot


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mkstretch said:


> Idiot


Sure. Also was driving and not able to compose a more detailed post, but wanted to both bookmark and bump the thread, assuming someone else might be able to move the thread forward before I could get back to it.


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

I thought you were being a wise ass


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mkstretch said:


> I thought you were being a wise ass


Oh, I was, as confessed ... but it also served a functional purpose.

As for the inspiration for the wise-assery, it was in part owing to the lack of details in the OP. You really haven't provided any details that would allow anyone to offer an informed recommendation.

Is either box a new addition? Has the setup been working and just failed? Do you have just the two TiVo devices?

What are you using for a modem and router? How, specifically, are your boxes connected, via Ethernet and coax? Can you describe your coax plant, how all the coax runs connect, including the incoming signal, and through what components? (text description can suffice; diagrams can be more helpful; example attached, for inspiration)

How is the MoCA network to which the Mini is connecting established? What device is acting as the main MoCA bridge? What are your MoCA stats?

.


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Oh, I was, as confessed ... but it also served a functional purpose.
> 
> As for the inspiration for the wise-assery, it was in part owing to the lack of details in the OP. You really haven't provided any details that would allow anyone to offer an informed recommendation.
> 
> ...


Ok I gotcha! I've had this mini setup before but with a network adapter. Now I have a coax where I moved it to,so I'm doing MoCA.i have Verizon Fios so I'm assuming the fios router is the bridge? The bolt I've had for a while and these 2 are the only ones setup right now. My bolt is using Ethernet, but I did turn on MoCA to try and get the mini working. Now the bolt network connection says Ethernet + MoCA.
My coax comes in the house then to a spliter then out to all my rooms. Not sure what MoCA stats are. The mini says can't connect to bolt(v112)
Oh by the way my apps are working on the mini.
Thanks for the help!!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mkstretch said:


> Ok I gotcha! I've had this mini setup before but with a network adapter. Now I have a coax where I moved it to,so I'm doing MoCA.i have Verizon Fios so I'm assuming the fios router is the bridge? The bolt I've had for a while and these 2 are the only ones setup right now. My bolt is using Ethernet, but I did turn on MoCA to try and get the mini working. Now the bolt network connection says Ethernet + MoCA.
> My coax comes in the house then to a spliter then out to all my rooms. Not sure what MoCA stats are. The mini says can't connect to bolt(v112)
> Oh by the way my apps are working on the mini.
> Thanks for the help!!


It's not clear, but you may be enabling two MoCA sources, the Fios router and the Bolt, which usually kills MoCA. Temporarily try disconnecting the Ethernet from the Bolt and make sure it is only connecting via MoCA, then shut down everything, router and tivos and then one at a time restart the router...let it completely boot and do the same for the Bolt and then the mini.


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

fcfc2 said:


> It's not clear, but you may be enabling two MoCA sources, the Fios router and the Bolt, which usually kills MoCA. Temporarily try disconnecting the Ethernet from the Bolt and make sure it is only connecting via MoCA, then shut down everything, router and tivos and then one at a time restart the router...let it completely boot and do the same for the Bolt and then the mini.


Ok. I did set MoCA on bolt as client.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mkstretch said:


> i have Verizon Fios so I'm assuming the fios router is the bridge?


No good can come from assuming, so you'll want to confirm the FiOS gateway is acting as a MoCA bridge.

First step is to disable MoCA in the BOLT, as you most definitely don't want two devices bridging between the coax and Ethernet segments.

Once MoCA is disabled in the BOLT (and the BOLT remaining networked via Ethernet), you'll want to do a full power reset of your gear, to quickly eliminate any confusion that may have resulted from having multiple MoCA bridges. Perform the full power reset per the following:


> To do a full power reset, *power down all your gear* (modem, router, network switches, MoCA adapters, TiVo devices), *and leave it all off for a minute or three*; and then power the devices back on, in the order above, allowing each device to come online before proceeding to the next.



Following the full power reset, hopefully you powered-up the Mini last, and it successfully connected as a MoCA client. You can then check/report the Mini's MoCA stats (via the Network Status screen), and then try selecting the BOLT as the Mini's host DVR.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

p.s. My just-posted suggestion is effectively the same as @fcfc2's, but opting for an Ethernet client connection for the BOLT rather than MoCA. The important commonalities are making sure the BOLT is NOT bridging between Ethernet and MoCA, and then doing a full power reset of the associated gear.

p.p.s. Configuring the BOLT as a MoCA client may be preferable long-term, since it allows the BOLT and MoCA-connected Mini to communicate directly via MoCA, rather than their traffic having to pass through the gateway.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mkstretch said:


> Ok. I did set MoCA on bolt as client.


The BOLT's Ethernet port must remain disconnected, in this setup, and the full power reset should be performed.


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> No good can come from assuming, so you'll want to confirm the FiOS gateway is acting as a MoCA bridge.
> 
> First step is to disable MoCA in the BOLT, as you most definitely don't want two devices bridging between the coax and Ethernet segments.
> 
> ...


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> No good can come from assuming, so you'll want to confirm the FiOS gateway is acting as a MoCA bridge.
> 
> First step is to disable MoCA in the BOLT, as you most definitely don't want two devices bridging between the coax and Ethernet segments.
> 
> ...


I did the steps in order but still get the can't connect(v112)


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

The Moca channel on my mini keeps going back to 15 even if I set it to auto.


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

Ok so I reset the TiVo mini back to factory settings and went through guided setup. This worked I now have tv! Thanks so much for all the help guys!!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Well done. I was going to say that the MoCA stats looked good, and so didn’t have much more to suggest on that front; though a “PoE” MoCA filter might improve power usage, if you don’t have one in place.


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Well done. I was going to say that the MoCA stats looked good, and so didn't have much more to suggest on that front; though a "PoE" MoCA filter might improve power usage, if you don't have one in place.


I don't have one in place but one did come with my Motorola Moca adapter. You think that's good enough? Also with Verizon Fios some people say you don't need it. How would I know if it is working for me after install? Thanks!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Fios doesn't need a POE filter, but it would give you a small boost in performance.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mkstretch said:


> I don't have one in place but one did come with my Motorola Moca adapter. You think that's good enough? Also with Verizon Fios some people say you don't need it. How would I know if it is working for me after install?


FiOS (fiber) installs don't need a "PoE" MoCA filter to secure the network since the coax-bound MoCA signals couldn't travel beyond the ONT, but the filter also provides a performance benefit.

Your MoCA stats are already pretty good, so a MoCA filter might just allow the MoCA gear to operate at a slightly lower power level.


----------

